# Traveling to NOLA



## DWSmith (Jun 7, 2013)

This will be our first visit to NOLA and our first full week of vacation in 10+ years. Does anyone have any suggestions for a great place to stay and some great places to eat?


----------



## knyfeknerd (Jun 7, 2013)

I know members Dardeau and I think labor of love are located there. Hopefully they can help. I've never been, hope ya'll have a great time.


----------



## Zwiefel (Jun 7, 2013)

Commander's Palace and galatoire's come to mind immediately (probably been 10 years since I've been to either though).

If you want something that's fairly touristy, but fun and decent: ACME Oyster Bar on Iberville in the Quarter.

It's one of my favorite towns, hope you have a blast!


----------



## Dardeau (Jun 7, 2013)

I'll Post a full list in a moment but get resos at Domenica, herbsaint, and (so I can meet you) lunch reso at peche. If you want to stay in the quarter the montleone is a classic old hotel, four generations of Dardeau men have drank at the bar there. I stayed at the indigo in Athens ga and the opened one on st Charles and I was really nice.


----------



## Jordanp (Jun 7, 2013)

Hi you haven't responded to my email's or pm on a matter of my purchase which should have arrived a long time ago and was hoping for some feedback so we can sort this out.


----------



## apicius9 (Jun 7, 2013)

Just wanted to wish David a great time down there. I was only there for a conference a long time ago, made a major dent into the craw fish population, saw a lot of great music (incl. Beausoleil at the Rock'n'Bowl and some of the Neville clan), and surely had a lot of fun. As touristy as it may be, beignets at the Cafe du Monde are a must. 

Stefan


----------



## 77kath (Jun 7, 2013)

We had great meals at Herbsaint.


----------



## labor of love (Jun 7, 2013)

Herbsaint is my favorite!!! If verte Mart is still open, that's the place to get grub at 4 in the morning in the quarter after a long night of drinking


----------



## Duckfat (Jun 8, 2013)

NOLA is kind of odd (IMO) when it comes to "great" places to stay. I'd suggest looking in the Quarter and not the financial district. Unless you are there to party you probably don't want to be on Bourbon street. IIR there is a Hilton in the Quarter. There are a bunch of truly great restaurants. It probably makes me a "fudgie" as we call tourists here but I've always enjoyed Cafe du Monde and Acme Oyster House. After that I'd look for a great Muffaletta and Fried shrimp or Oyster Poor boys. Even if you are not a big Jazz fan go to a club and have a few drinks. It's hard not to appreciate one of the greatest true American art forms in NOLA. Don't over look the Chef's that have been around a while like K-Paul. Their restaurants may not be nouveau Chic but it is a lot easier to score a table and the chances of being disappointed are slim.
Have a good trip, watch your wallet and don't forget the camera.
BTW Some of the walking tours are a lot of fun.


Dave


----------



## Dream Burls (Jun 8, 2013)

If you like architecture, take the trolley down St. Charles Ave. and see all the old mansions.


----------



## Dardeau (Jun 8, 2013)

I agree on the St. Charles street car, it's a great way to see the uptown half of New Orleans. It's under construction but I don't know where, I live downtown and don't get that way too often. Restaurants: I started writing a list of great places but realized it was getting really long. What kind of food do you like, and what kind of dining experience do you like. And if you are a certain kind of person be prepared to never want to leave.


----------



## Dardeau (Jun 8, 2013)

Also let me know when you'll be here and maybe we can have dinner.


----------



## Zwiefel (Jun 8, 2013)

We loved riding the trolley...we didn't love getting in a wreck with a Minivan, having to climb out the window, and walking all the way back to Canal St in July...of course, I'm sure that's a rare experience.


----------



## Dardeau (Jun 8, 2013)

Welcome to New Orleans the best organized city in the Caribbean.


----------



## Zwiefel (Jun 8, 2013)

Dardeau said:


> Welcome to New Orleans the best organized city in the Caribbean.



:rofl2:

I haven't heard that one before...but it's spot on!


----------



## mkriggen (Jun 9, 2013)

Jordanp said:


> Hi you haven't responded to my email's or pm on a matter of my purchase which should have arrived a long time ago and was hoping for some feedback so we can sort this out.



Uh...:threadjacked: Not the place dude:disdain:


----------



## Keith Neal (Jun 9, 2013)

Lafitte Guest House is an old traditional house that is wonderful. Breakfast at Brennan's is mandatory. Eggs Bayou Lafourche are my favorite. Don't miss Friday afternoon at Galatoire's. Everyone is dressed in finery and they drink champagne all afternoon. Be there at 11:30 to hope to get a seat, and wear a coat and tie. The puffed potatoes with hollandaise go perfectly with a bottle of Veuve Clicquot. Emeril's NOLA has the best "barbecued shrimp" with rosemary biscuit. K-Paul's Blackened Twin Beef Tenders with Debris are exceptional. And don't miss Johnny's Po-Boys. New Orleans is like no other place anywhere. You will love it.


----------



## 99Limited (Jun 11, 2013)

Keep in mind if you want to go to Commander's Palace. They have a pretty strict dress code. No shorts, no tennis shoes or sandals for men. It doesn't matter if you paid $1k for a pair of shorts they will not seat you. It's also preferred that men wear a jacket for dinner.


----------



## Dream Burls (Jun 11, 2013)

With all these suggestions you'll need to spend two weeks there.


----------



## mhlee (Jun 11, 2013)

Zwiefel said:


> We loved riding the trolley...we didn't love getting in a wreck with a Minivan, having to climb out the window, and walking all the way back to Canal St in July...of course, I'm sure that's a rare experience.



Unfortunately, they're not that rare. I was never involved in a streetcar accident when I lived there, but I saw my share.


----------



## Dardeau (Jun 11, 2013)

Many of the older restaurants do have dress code. Friday lunch at galatoires is so weird and amazing that you imagine it can only be made up. Breakfast at Brennan's may be coming to an end, they lost the iconic pink building on royal (next to latrobe's where Britteny spears was married, it's really trashy inside) and are negotiating rent. The same thing happened to one of my other solid recommendations Charlie's in harahan. If you have access to a car, drive to the other side of the river and go to any of the Veitnamese restaurants over there. One of New Orleans best secrets, huge Veitnamese population on the West Bank and in St. Bernard parish makes some ofthe best Veitnamese food in the us.


----------



## Nasr (Jun 13, 2013)

Cochon/Cochon Butcher for lunch 
Peche
Petite Grocery
Coquette
Patois
Moscas
Willy Maes Scotch house (fried Chicken)
Arnauds french 75 bar for cocktails
Domilises or Parisols or parkway for poboys
Brennans Bourbon House( believe it or not the oysters here are awesome) killer Bourbon selection 
Pasquale Manales oysters and bbq shrimp
list goes on and on ...


----------



## jackslimpson (Jun 13, 2013)

Nasr said:


> Cochon/Cochon Butcher for lunch
> Peche
> Petite Grocery
> Coquette
> ...



Nasr -- great list. I would add only Dante's Kitchen.

Cheers,

Jack


----------



## jackslimpson (Jun 13, 2013)

Oh, and if you are so inclined, get a shave and a haircut from Aiden Gill, on Magazine street. 

Cheers,

Jack


----------

